
Ask HN: Consultants, how do you handle commissions? - musha68k
Commissions, like most money issues are a taboo topic but we believe in transparency so my network of developers and designers is collecting 10% of the revenue for up to a year on a closed lead.<p>It&#x27;s a simple method to become more anti-fragile in general (think illness, time for learning new technologies, &quot;basic research&quot; etc.) but frankly we all are more technical than business people so we don&#x27;t know how recruiters&#x2F;HR&#x2F;sales folks specifically handle commissions.<p>Apart from the fiscal side, does anyone use specific tools or workflows that help with creating a transparent and fair process (e.g. integrating your time-tracking&#x2F;invoicing tool with a service like zapier)?
======
eicnix
I have worked for a company where you got "points" for everything you did and
provided a value for the company like doing client work, recruiting people,
writing publications or holding internal trainings.

The value of each action and the current overview of everyone's points was
visible for everyone.

After each fiscal year part of the company's profits would be distributed
proportionally to the employees based on their points.

~~~
musha68k
Very interesting, thanks for sharing!

